
One Month Without AMP - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/one-month-without-amp/
======
omnifischer
I for one still like AMP pages, especially for sites like
BBC/verge/arstechnica when browsing from mobile. Sorry I do not want to use
all my precious data for your tracking+analytics. A typical
cdn.ampproject(google hosted) page for bbc transfers about 500kB whereas the
same bbc mobile page 900kB. I made an android app that requests and loads the
CDN version of the current page if possible, based on
[https://gist.githubusercontent.com/adewale/125f0cb2cb46b6af9...](https://gist.githubusercontent.com/adewale/125f0cb2cb46b6af916a2178064efcc8/raw/55038df2ef3f40834620c25d72c5651d187c326f/gistfile1.txt)

~~~
BoorishBears
AMP would have been fine and so much less controversial with a simple change.

Make the AMP icon (or some other element) lead to the AMP page and leave the
normal link as the main search result.

I hate AMP for completely practical reasons and have no issue with the
ideology. It messes up my back button, the top bar is annoying, and most
importantly I frequently have AMP pages fail to load with a white screen but
had the normal page load. It's bad enough they're tricking me into visiting an
AMP page (I've never intended to visit one), but then it's broken when the
source page isn't.

~~~
akras14
Good idea re 2 linked just like they do with a cached version

------
inkubus
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/6211453#search_...](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/6211453#search_analytics)

"July 14 - onward An incremental improvement in Google's logging system now
provides better accounting for results in lower positions. This change might
cause increase in impressions, but also a decrease in average positions. This
change only affects Search Console reporting, not your actual performance on
Google Search. "

~~~
akras14
Nice, thank you.

------
linopolus
> My average position also went down from 26.5 to 44.4

> [..]

> Since not having AMP support does not result in a Google Search penalty, why
> bother?

Maybe it DID get penalized?

~~~
akras14
Good question.

I drilled down into top 3 search terms from the last month an updated the
article.

Results are:

\- Git Tips – Average position declined from 2.4 to 2.9

\- Angular Performance – Average position improved from 2.4 to 2.3

\- Node JS Memory Leak – Average position improved from 3.4 to 2.9

Based on that, in comparison with other observations I am pretty sure that my
site did not get penalized. Please let me know if you disagree or if you think
I should pull some other stats.

Edit.

Also this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14857006](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14857006)

